# Designed My Own Skin!



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

I've officially given up on ever getting the skin I ordered from 3acp. They've ignored all my emails and although I'm supposedly getting a phone call from my local post office about the issue I doubt they can really do anything. (In brief, I ordered a skin, DC said it was delivered on 5/27, it lied. I never got it. The mail carrier apparently managed to deliver it to the wrong address). I'm still a little annoyed but I've decided to let it go. I'll never order from 3acp again though.

Anyway, I decided to play around on myTego







and designed a skin for myself using a photo I really like. I am aware Tego is extremely slow to ship and since they are in Canada it takes even longer to get here, but I really love this skin. Let me know what you think, and it's okay to say you hate it!  Have a great Sunday!!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I like it.  Purple is one of my favorite colors...


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, I think it's really pretty! And this is coming from someone who _isn't_ a huge fan of purple, even. 

While I'm sorry you've had such issues with 3acp, I hope you like your custom skin; skins from mytego.com do tend to be slow to ship and they have a "snakeskin" texture as opposed to the smoothness of Decalgirl or 3acp (at least, I'm mostly sure 3acp skins are smooth), but they're really easy to design, I didn't have any issues applying mine as a first-time skinner, and their prices are pretty decent -- especially if, like me, you only order one "face." Plus, depending on the photo you use, you can be reasonably to entirely sure that your skin is one-of-a-kind! That's one of my favorite things about ordering from mytego.com.

My Tego skin took exactly three weeks to arrive from the time I ordered it. I'll be looking forward to photos of yours next month!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

It's too bad they drag their feet when it comes to processing/shipping-that definetly doesn't reflect well on them, but their prices are good, especially since they are custom skins, so I decided to give it a try. The texture doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It is beautiful.  It would look awesome with my purple Butterfly.  You have to post pics once you get it.  Which cover are you pairing it with?
I read on another thread where someone ordered from MyTego and got the skin in about 10 days.  I wish I could remember which thread I was reading.  I've been playing catch up the last couple of days and have read so many.  
deb


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

It's beautiful! I love floral motifs! So sorry about your previous bad experiences, I hope mytego works well for you. I look forward to seeing pictures once you get it!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love it. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Very pretty skin even though my favorite color is yellow.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jesspark lives in Florida, ordered hers in April and it took 21 days.  
deb


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

I have an Oberon- Roof of Heaven in Purple. I was thinking about saving up to get a Forest one in Green as well. I think they'd both go well with it! 

I think it will be worth the wait too. I love purple and Lilacs are my favorite flower!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't wait to see the combination.  I'm sure it's going to be great with either one.  
deb


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

That is VERY beautiful!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I like it, should look great with the purple ROH. My skin from Tego took about 3 weeks, once it was made it was only a week for shipping to Florida. I think some of the delay is that these are custom made to order. They are good about emailing you when the have gooten your order , then again when the designers are done and it is being made, and then when it ships.

Lynn L


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah I'm over 3acp. I read all the reviews about it leaving residue and didn't listen, then when I took the skin off after a month it was seriously awful. It'd be nice if you could get your money back for something you didn't receive, though.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I like your skin.  But why are mad at 3acp when it's the post that lost your skin?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

I'm mad at them because they ignore all my emails. It's like "We got your money, that's all we care about." The contact link promises a response in 24 hours which is a joke. Their customer service sucks. If a customer tells you they didn't receive their order you should be very responsive and do what you can to help-especially since I was originally told the shipper had to file the lost mail complaint! I realize the post office is responsible for losing my skin, not them though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

the skin you designed with tego looks nice. i really like it. I think it will go great with both purple and green.

Have you contacted Paypal since 3acp hasn't responded? I would file a complaint with them. It's worth a try. The worst they can do is say no. Regardless of whether the post office lost it or not, 3acp should still be responsible.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah.  Got it.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I think its beautiful!  I love purple.

My ordered with mytego wasn't too bad.  I ordered it on May 13th and it was on my doorstep Friday the 29th! I thought it would take longer because I am west coast, but it was quick! Shipping was only about 5 days.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Not bad at all. Looks good.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks really nice!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like it as well, the light purple is one of my favorite colors.  Can't wait to see a picture of it on the kindle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'll post pics when I get it. Will probably be quite awhile but I think it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

I just realized that if it does take 3 weeks to get here it will arrive on my 2nd wedding anniversary. What a nice gift!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I just got an email from Tego saying my skin is currently being made. Woohoo!


----------

